# Greetings from Lake Charles, Louisiana



## WhitePony (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey there guys, stumbled on in here from GOOGLE... strange i was looking for different sound tech t-shirts... anyway... looked around and decided to commit haha... Im a lead sound tech at Trinity Baptist Church here in Lake Charles. So far the best church i have run sound at, they seem to alot a nice sized budget for what they want (i.e. a new 40ch Allen & Heath Console and Aviom personal monitors are the newest additions). Ive been running sound since the ripe ole age of 7 years old (thats right did my first wedding at 7) im 21 now and still going strong. Live sound is my passion but a recording studio is where my degree with bring me... i will be going to sound school in the winter of 05 to Mediatech in Dallas, TX. Just wanted to drop a line and say HEY ... so HEY


----------



## Peter (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Welcome to Controlbooth.com! 

It looks like you found the site in very similar manner to the rest of us, searching for something and getting way more then you bargened for! 

Wow, running sound since age 7! that's impressive! I was typing DOS comands at age 6 or 7, but it wasnt until 7th grade or so that I got into sound equipment. 

Anyway, since you just wanted to say Hay, I just want to say:

"Welcome to Controlbooth.com"

-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## WhitePony (Feb 2, 2005)

yea alot of people tend to disbelieve... dad has been singing in churchs since i was very little and he needed a sound tech... hehe... so along i came. he jokes and says thats the only reason he and mom had me... hehe.. thanks for the welcome!


----------



## len (Feb 2, 2005)

We're glad you're here.


----------



## avkid (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome to controlbooth,and wow!!!! 
-The OFFICIAL welcome wagon(part 2 of 2 for once)


----------

